# Voodoo lagfix for Showcase running 2.3.5 (EI20)?



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

I rooted and flashed CM7 onto my Showcase but had someissues with it.. I ended up flashing back to a stock version of 2.3.5. What I'm trying to figure out is how do I update the kernel to one that includes voodoo lagfix? Does it matter which version of Android you run in order to install voodoo lagfix? Or is it not needed for 2.3.5? Help a Galaxy newb please.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

* [Kernel][Gb][Tw][Eh09/ei20][Voodoo] Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel (V2.2.0, 1/1/12)*

Find this thread..... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Flash this CWM recovery with Odin

http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9

Then put this on your SD card

*EI*

*And put this on your SD card for rooting (super user)*

http://dl.dropbox.co...oot_Package.zip

Flash the root package and the EI kernal from CWM recovery


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, thanks larry.. I will look for it.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beast said:


> Ok, thanks larry.. I will look for it.


 check out my edit

Also download the Voo Doo control app from the market .... the free one


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool.. Thanks for the straightforward method.

I already have the blue CWM4 version and root. Do I still need to go through your full process or can I just flash the kernel?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beast said:


> Cool.. Thanks for the straightforward method.
> 
> I already have the blue CWM4 version and root. Do I still need to go through your full process or can I just flash the kernel?


 Just flash the kernal.... it will probally revert the one i posted because its included in the kernal


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright, here goes nothing..


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beast said:


> Alright, here goes nothing..


You have to enable lag fix in recovery or with the app Ext4


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> You have to enable lag fix in recovery or with the app Ext4


OK, so I think the control app has it enabled.. I had downloaded it before flashing the kernel.. When I booted after flashing the kernel, I heard the voice and it took a few minutes to boot.

Just got a Quadrant of 16-something and then 1944 after re-running setcpu..

Think I'm good?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beast said:


> OK, so I think the control app has it enabled.. I had downloaded it before flashing the kernel.. When I booted after flashing the kernel, I heard the voice and it took a few minutes to boot.
> 
> Just got a Quadrant of 16-something and then 1944 after re-running setcpu..
> 
> Think I'm good?


Yep... you got it! When you hear the voice its working..;-)

Always remember this .... If you are going to flash anything else ( BE SURE TO DISABLE LAG FIX!)

If you listen to music or play games on your phone (with ur ear buds) ... go into voo doo control app and check Map Volume Keys Hack...


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks! I guess all of my reading paid off as it was easy once I found a kernel..


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beast said:


> Awesome! Thanks! I guess all of my reading paid off as it was easy once I found a kernel..


Glad i could help...

Reading is the key


----------

